# mud stock



## walker

lets all get together for mud stock.. that way all of us mimb folks from tx and la that don't get to go to mimb meet and greet can ride ....... and that will be pretty close to my birthday we can have an all out parlay !!!!!!!!!!!!! and its far enough in advance that maybe everyone can ask of or save up there allowance to go ...its goin to be at mud creek in jacksonville,tx same place as mud nat's ....... what yall fella's think


----------



## jctgumby

When is it?


----------



## walker

sometime in oct i want to say.. i will find out for sure in the next day or 2


----------



## jbadon

*we went last year and had a blast its a nice park for sure*


----------



## filthyredneck

You know I'm down homie.:rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750

I'm already reserved for Halloween Ride at Shiloh Ridge on the 16th of Oct.


----------



## walker

suck...lol.. shiloh ridge is ok to many trucks for me


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Man i can't wait until december!!!


----------



## walker

me either goin to get a riding buddy back !!!!!!!


----------



## jctgumby

That's right!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Well,although Mud Creek hasn't posted anything official.Gorilla has confirmed on HL's forum that it is Oct.14th thru 17th.


----------



## jctgumby

I would love to make it but our due date for our second daughter is Oct 31 and I don't think the wife would appreciate if I run off 4 hours away


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> me either goin to get a riding buddy back !!!!!!!


 YOU RIGHT!! ICE DOWN THE PURPLE AND GOLDS:beerchug::beerchug:, GONNA BE A GOOD TIME FO SHO!! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

I gotta case of "black and golds" in the fridge right now waitin for me to come on back from the rig


----------



## Josh

I'm sure a few of us will have to show up for the ride.. Should be some fun


----------



## badazzbrute

I may make it... Will let you know when it gets a little closer. Sounds like fun... I'm always down for a good ride... As long as my wife lets me... LOL


----------



## walker

i know the feeling either her or work lets me ..lmao


----------



## badazzbrute

Yea, my wife loves to ride. She loves to drive the brute through the nasty that we call mud.. However, she isn't too big on traveling to ride. But, all I have to do is sweet talk her a little bit, and voila.. I have not been missed a ride due to her saying no yet.


----------



## filthyredneck

I wish I could say I havnt missed a ride due to my girl.... shes thrown a few fits about it lol. Walker you better call me and me know for sure when your goin man, I'm pretty sure it wont b a prob making out to your neck of the woods again. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## walker

you are on top of my must call list justin.. yall been doin alrite ....


----------



## Col_Sanders

I should be able to make it.


----------



## walker

when it gets closer we will agree on a meeting place or we all can camp together . and i will get a banner made maybe some t shirts just got to talk to donna and see what we can come up with


----------



## Crawfishie!!

dont forget bout me brad, i might not have the brute, but i will have something. i will go if i dont have to work!! holla at a brotha sometimes....


----------



## walker

i will carry you around on a trailer if we have to !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah brad things are going ok around here. I got my old job back out at Bayer in Baytown and have been working nights. Its easy, but repetitious and gets boring fast. I had thought about just cruizing out to Jacksonville again and givin you a call when I got close but I remembered you are in and out of LA so with my luck you'd probably not be home when I came lol so I decided against it.


----------



## muddnfool

You know ill be there!!


----------



## meangreen360

Can make that fo sho!!!


----------



## 09limebrute

Went last year and had a blast.. Maybe ill actually get to take my Brute this year lol


----------



## walker

muddnfool said:


> You know ill be there!!


you goin to get ol puke running rite ..lol.. and yes my 4 wheel drive will be working show yall south east texas boys how we cut up ...


----------



## muddnfool

walker said:


> you goin to get ol puke running rite ..lol.. and yes my 4 wheel drive will be working show yall south east texas boys how we cut up ...


 haha yeah. dont know if shes goin to be puke yellow at mudstock. might paint them orange:rockn: Ill post some pics once i everything done.


----------



## mudmaniac

myself and at least one other Brute from our local crew should be there.


----------



## walker

mudmaniac said:


> myself and at least one other Brute from our local crew should be there.


i'm ready when it gets closer we will organize and get a game plan together


----------



## walker

alright folks lets start making plans


----------



## filthyredneck

Well I dont have to explain the current condition of my bike since you were there... but if I can get it all lined out by then...then you know I'm coming


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Well I dont have to explain the current condition of my bike since you were there... but if I can get it all lined out by then...then you know I'm coming


 
wouldn't be a party without you....


----------



## filthyredneck

LOL, well I'm not gonna say that I'm what makes the party good lol, but yeah I would like to be there... you were the one doin all the funny poses for the camera over the weekend. I'd like to go out with you and gina one weekend and have a good time...yall seem like you'd be fun to go out with.


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> LOL, well I'm not gonna say that I'm what makes the party good lol, but yeah I would like to be there... you were the one doin all the funny poses for the camera over the weekend. I'd like to go out with you and gina one weekend and have a good time...yall seem like you'd be fun to go out with.


ha yea that beer and tarantula crap i was drinking made for a fun night at least i thought so ..lmao.. i'm sure everyone else thought i was crazy for being the 1st to bail off in that hole or swamp whatever it was.. but i called it fun .. bwhahahahah.. yea we need to hand out sometime besides riding


----------



## jbadon

we in man just trying to get us some camper plans of some sort we stayed in a hotel last year but im not doing that again


----------



## monsterbrute750

Well it looks like my crew is falling apart for the Shiloh Ridge trip. Sucks because it is a tradition we've done since 2000. Oh well...looks like I might start a new one, gonna switch over to the Mud Stock trip if my crew doesn't get their heads outta their a$%^$.......
Any details on it yet ?? Bands,events,etc ??


----------



## walker

no details of bands or extra activities


----------



## monsterbrute750

ttt.....
Looks like they are having some vendors, show and shine, mud races, etc....
James Otto headlining with three other bands.
$50 per person
Tent camping free
RV with no hook-ups $15


----------



## coker6365

We will see you guys there! Unless something out of the ordinary comes up again!


----------



## walker

coker6365 said:


> We will see you guys there! Unless something out of the ordinary comes up again!


i will believe it when i see it peckerhead !!!!!! lol


----------



## coker6365

Why such verbal abuse? I don't have to take this, I'm going home!!! HAHAHA

I think we are going to do the buddy run(EPI Endourance Challenge) again. Depends on what my brother decides to do. I know he did a heck of a job on the back of my ham last time, but we had issues with the rear wheels spinning in the tires so we lost by 1.5 minutes. Still placed 7th out of the 30 or so competitors. Got the crushlocks mounted up this time, so we should be able to compete for 1st no doubt! Depends on the condition of the pit though.

I think we already have a camper hookup by the old barn in the bottom. So regardless, the crew will be there!


----------



## bigblackbrute

me and sme of my crew will be ther for sure. badazzbrute that wer i will be headed for sure instead of colfax. holla at me if u decide to make that trip it a bad azz park and its frign huge compared to stuff around hear. gt a few of my buddies goin wit me.


----------



## badazzbrute

I am most likely going to mudstock... I told my wife last night about it, and she looked at me and smiled and said she would like to go also... So, looks like I am riding colfax on the weekend of the 9th, then mudstock the weekend of the 16th... Good times....


----------



## walker

sweet the more the better .. i'm goin to try and get out there on tuesday or wedneday and rope us off some camping area so we can all park and camp together ...


----------



## coxs2007

I am going to try to make it, but I have to figure out a way to get my bike up there. I really don't want to haul it on our long trailer if I don't have to. This will be MY meet and greet ride if I make it. :wiggle:


----------



## walker

coxs2007 said:


> I am going to try to make it, but I have to figure out a way to get my bike up there. I really don't want to haul it on our long trailer if I don't have to. This will be MY meet and greet ride if I make it. :wiggle:


 
thats kinda the idea i had .. is that everyone from texas and louisana that couldn't make the meet and greet in mississippi will come to this ride .. should be a blast .. just hope that filthy gets his brute running and some other people including me gets there ducks in a row.. i'm excited about this ride ... if you need imagine 1 of them houston boys might let you load yours on there trailer if they have room


----------



## bigblackbrute

ima try to be ther friday evening for sure so save me a spot for my tent and gt a few others wit me to. its my meet and greet also for mimb. im ready to roll


----------



## monsterbrute750

Well, looks like I'm gonna leave the trvel trailer behind on this one and tent it. Me and a few buds are gonna ride together and split the fuel. Mudstock here we come !!!!:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

coxs2007 said:


> I am going to try to make it, but I have to figure out a way to get my bike up there. I really don't want to haul it on our long trailer if I don't have to. This will be MY meet and greet ride if I make it. :wiggle:


IF I get my bike going and am able to make the ride then I'll be passin thru Lufkin.... I come up 59 and catch the loop in Lufkin and go on over to 69 and then 79. PERHAPS we can arrange somethin.....I always pull my 16ft lowboy and I'm only carrying my bike on it so got plenty of room. Like I said.... it just depends on me gettin my brute together and runnin and if I can get off work....got a new company takin over Oct 1, I'm pretty sure I'll have it off since I already requested it but cant make any promises just yet


----------



## filthyredneck

UPDATE: The brute is back up and running again! :rockn: ....Combination of alot of different things and it just finally all came together.... fuel filter was very dirty, inside of fuel tank was very dirty, found water in gas...bought new gas, spark plugs were fouled out (think this was due to the tranny fluid/marvel mystery oil that was put on top of the cylinders, muzzy was packed full of mud..., 1 broken wire that was too close to header pipe, and some crud in a couple of electrical connectors...
Still runnin old plugs at the moment...started working on chasing the front spark plug threads out...gotta find a different tap wrench cuz mine's too big. Not gonna booger up threads on the new plugs so waiting till the threads are fixed. It will start without dumping anything on top of the cylinders now so I'm very happy! Just gotta get them threads finished up and put plastics back on. Still cant figure out the issue to my front end... need somebody to measure shocks for me, I'm just trying to verify that the front shocks ARE suppost to be shorter than the rear ones, or are mine backwards?
ANYWAYS....PROGRESS IS FINALLY BEING MADE, MUDSTOCK HERE I COME!!!


----------



## badazzbrute

Good to go filthy... Glad to hear you got her back up and running... I have a little change of plans, my wife will not be coming to mudstock with me... Will be coming alone... Still debating whether or not to pull the camper, or just tent it... Probably just tent it... Good to know you are going to be able to make the ride...


----------



## walker

i knew you could do it justin.. badazz i'm sure the weather isn't goin to be to bad .. i looked the other day the average high is 87 and low was in high 50 's


----------



## filthyredneck

^thanks bro... only thing that might stand in my way now will be if the new company decides not to let me have that weekend off. Its kinda funny...they know about the "event" in Jacksonville...and know I have a "huge....as they called it" atv, but they think I am part of a mudracing team...they said it, not me, but I'm lettin em run with the idea lol. So yeah, my mud race is important to me just like football is important to the new boss. I think he understands.... LMAO!
I'm hoping to come there alone myself...I can do more without worrying about gettin smacked in the back of the head or havin to worry about payin for the whole weekend and leaving the same day I arrive (done that twice already)


----------



## filthyredneck

Finally done with spark plug re-threading job... wasnt too bad once I figured out a way to turn the tap and keep it straight with out the use of a tap wrench... Now both plugs easily turn all till just a few threads before they bottom out by hand, put anti-seize on them both this time to prevent future issues here. Gotta pick up one bolt for the muzzy that I broke off (I was able to retrieve it) and then I can start puttin the plastic back on. Will definitely have her back together by next weekend. :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

GOOD TO HEAR BRO!! GLAD YOU GOT IT FIGURED OUT WITH NO REAL $$$ ISSUES! GOOD NEWS FOR SURE!:rockn:

NOW JUST DONT TEAR UP ALL YOU GUYS BIKES BEFORE I GET HOME!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Good to hear Filthy...
Me and my group all got hall passes for Mudstock. We're all leaving the 'ol ladies at home. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

monsterbrute750 said:


> Good to hear Filthy...
> Me and my group all got hall passes for Mudstock. We're all leaving the 'ol ladies at home. :rockn:


Really now??? Does this include my good buddy meangreen360? Mine probably wont even want to come if I tell her everybody's wife's are stayin home. I just cant mention walker's "pitbull" lol... I know shes gettin a new toy and am very sure she will be there


----------



## monsterbrute750

meangreen360 is on standby with the new job and all. He knows I'm going and I invited him. He just has to play it by ear right now......


----------



## bigblackbrute

does anyone knw if the vendors ther take plastic or jus cash i kinda need to knw if i need to stock up on cash before i head that way


----------



## monsterbrute750

They usually do at Mud Nats. So I'm sure they will. I bought a bumper for my '05 one year at Mud Nats with plastic.


----------



## walker

i think they have credit card machines


----------



## bigblackbrute

thanks for the info guys i would much rather carry plastic than cash


----------



## monsterbrute750

Yea,
But if you bring cash , it's like going to a strip club....take what ya plan on losin'...LOL !!!


----------



## walker

monsterbrute750 said:


> Yea,
> But if you bring cash , it's like going to a strip club....take what ya plan on losin'...LOL !!!


bwhahaha .. yea i always have alittle cash on me .. never know what you might need and they dont take the plastic.. i'm gettiing alittle more excited everyday


----------



## meangreen360

filthyredneck said:


> Really now??? Does this include my good buddy meangreen360? Mine probably wont even want to come if I tell her everybody's wife's are stayin home. I just cant mention walker's "pitbull" lol... I know shes gettin a new toy and am very sure she will be there


 Im working on it. Brother says its a possibility. Just dont want to push to hard. Im ready to ride baby!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm on the "play it by ear" basis now... yesterday the supervisor told me that even though I'm the only person that has requested days off in Oct so far doesnt mean that I'll get em.... Because the new company is suppost to change our hours sometime after Oct 1 and they are keepin it hush hush... Man I hate this!!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Hang in there guys.
meangreen, you taking Sara with you if you go ? She told Anita and Kim she was going so.....you know what that means. Anyway, I'll hollar at you about it Saturday at the party.


----------



## walker

monsterbrute750 said:


> Hang in there guys.
> meangreen, you taking Sara with you if you go ? She told Anita and Kim she was going so.....you know what that means. Anyway, I'll hollar at you about it Saturday at the party.


he can't come without her someone's gotta cook the fagita's ..lol.. i'm praying to the mudding gods that yall get off


----------



## monsterbrute750

walker said:


> he can't come without her someone's gotta cook the fagita's ..lol.. i'm praying to the mudding gods that yall get off


Yep,
But his wife told my wife, and so on, and so on....
Let's put it this way, the hall passes have been revoked !! LOL !! 
Looks like I'll be having the travel trailer in tow now.:aargh4:


----------



## filthyredneck

Still hoping mine dont come... our first trip to Jacksonville wasnt too bad, except that we left saturday night. But it was because she didnt feel good and also because she chose to wear short shorts and the sand was eatin the backs of her legs up. The second trip out there....well I dont even have to explain that one, those of you that were there know EXACTLY what I'm talkin about. And she even told me before we left the house on that trip that she really didnt want to go, I told her she didnt have to, but she came anyways. She has said she'll never go back there again, hopefully she wasnt lying lol.
Walker keep prayin to them mud gods buddy...maybe they'll hear ya.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Hey Filthy, mine don't care much for riding either. If yours wants to go she can hang out with mine in the travel trailer and drink margaritas with mine while we go have fun !! She'll have ac/heat which ever is needed , tv, potty, all the comforts of home LOL !!


----------



## filthyredneck

Man she's weird about stuff like that.... she might go for it, but more then likely she's gonna say she's not comfortable staying there while I'm out cuz "its not ours"... she said the same thing about walker's racecar trailer...lmao, I asked her what she was worried about hurtin in that thing???!


----------



## meangreen360

monsterbrute750 said:


> Hang in there guys.
> meangreen, you taking Sara with you if you go ? She told Anita and Kim she was going so.....you know what that means. Anyway, I'll hollar at you about it Saturday at the party.


 She said she wanted to go. I dont mind if she goes. She is the type of girl that will sit back and just ride. No matter if she is getting muddy or not. When us fellas took off in that mud pit last ride she asked why she had to get off.lol


----------



## bigblackbrute

im getting mre and mre anxious ready for a good ride. ive been to mudcreek once bt we wer the only ones ther ive never been to a big ride like this tht has all the vendors and stuff like that im really looking forward to it.


----------



## badazzbrute

bigblackbrute said:


> im getting mre and mre anxious ready for a good ride. ive been to mudcreek once bt we wer the only ones ther ive never been to a big ride like this tht has all the vendors and stuff like that im really looking forward to it.


I'm anxious as well... Yesterday, I had a doubt as to whether or not I was going to be able to make it... Got a 1600 dollar orthodontix bill from my ex wife on my daughter... I decided to make payments on it!!!!! LOL... Was going to take away from my riding money...LMAO... I look forward to meeting everyone and having a good ride...


----------



## walker

ouch yea them denist bills can get expensive quick


----------



## badazzbrute

Yea, poor girl has to get head gear put on... Her lower jaw isn't growing with the upper jaw... I'll pay for stuff like that... Now, on the other hand, a few months ago, I paid a 1400 dollar bill on my son for braces, and he didn't need them... I could have fought that, but whatever, right...


----------



## walker

yea with you sometimes it isnt worth the trouble ..lol


----------



## 03dsglightning

I will def be at the November ride at river run. Gf said well take the camper that weekend 11-14. But idk about this october ride. I may come sat night and Sunday. RR I will be off all weekend


----------



## x rated mudders

*mudstock*

well be goin mudstock for sure bout 5 brute force riders coming with me just hope i get mine running by then. My crank is no bueno!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Getting closer......
Everybody start wrenching on them bikes and get 'em ready to roll !!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

I've wrenched & wrenched & wrenched.... at a temporary standstill till this weekend. Then hopefully we'll get it figured out. Man I really hope it aint the fuel pump...I probably wont make mudstock if it is...


----------



## bigblackbrute

ill be ther friday for sure a lil after diner. if smebody that is gna be ther earlier can yall send me ur number that way i can get in touch wit smebody so that i can have a place to camp wit the mimb group. really looking forward to meeting some of yall. gt a whole pile of goodies that i gta put on the brute when i get hme on the 8th. IM READY TO RIDE. :rockn:


----------



## walker

yea when it gets closer to mudstock i will give everyone my number so we can camp together


----------



## badazzbrute

walker said:


> yea when it gets closer to mudstock i will give everyone my number so we can camp together


I'll probably be there between 10 and 11:30 am Friday the 15th...


----------



## walker

should be there about the same time if not a little earlier


----------



## emc

I'll give ya a call when i get ther walker so we can meet up & do a little ridin together. Maybe you can introduce me to some of these mimb guys. I will be camping with the texas mud hole patrol. We have over 40 in the group coming already.


----------



## bigblackbrute

aite thanks walker. i will be looking forward to meeting yall. badazz brute i mite have to borrow a space on ur trailer if i cnt get a big one nt sure what time i will be leaving friday bt definately before dinner.


----------



## badazzbrute

walker said:


> should be there about the same time if not a little earlier


Cool, make sure to get me your number in advance so I can call when I get there.


----------



## walker

emc said:


> I'll give ya a call when i get ther walker so we can meet up & do a little ridin together. Maybe you can introduce me to some of these mimb guys. I will be camping with the texas mud hole patrol. We have over 40 in the group coming already.


sounds like a plan E .. guys my number is 903 253 1716 ...


----------



## bigblackbrute

getn closer and closer. needs to hurry up


----------



## monsterbrute750

Right around the corner....2 1/2 weeks !!
I'll be getting there Friday around the same time, 10-11.


----------



## bigblackbrute

i was wanderin is anybody gna be cooking that weekend and if u r do i need to bring anything to pitch in or can i jus throw in a few funds to whoever is cooking and get a lil grub off of yall cause i dnt have a grill and sure ant much of a cook. i will have plenty soda pops wit me for sure gt a big white 50qt thats gna be slam full of drinks and ice. jus let me knw what i need to do to pitchin for the grub.


----------



## filthyredneck

We had beef fajitas and Tony Chachere's seasoned breakfast pork chops which were sliced up and made into fajitas last time.... MAN THEY WERE GOOD!!!
I'm sure somebody will bring a pit. I have a small lil charcoal pit that I will bring with me IF I am able to come.


----------



## monsterbrute750

My group usually cooks more than they eat. It all depends on who goes and who don't. If it's just a few of us, we pack light. But if we grill it up, we usually have plenty and you are welcomed to it !!


----------



## coxs2007

bigblackbrute said:


> i was wanderin is anybody gna be cooking that weekend and if u r do i need to bring anything to pitch in or can i jus throw in a few funds to whoever is cooking and get a lil grub off of yall cause i dnt have a grill and sure ant much of a cook. i will have plenty soda pops wit me for sure gt a big white 50qt thats gna be slam full of drinks and ice. jus let me knw what i need to do to pitchin for the grub.



If I make it I would be willing to chip in for food if there is someone willing to cook for an extra head.


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> We had beef fajitas and Tony Chachere's seasoned breakfast pork chops which were sliced up and made into fajitas last time.... MAN THEY WERE GOOD!!!
> I'm sure somebody will bring a pit. I have a small lil charcoal pit that I will bring with me IF I am able to come.


 
i will personally come down there and drag your arse to mudcreek myself .. thats all i'm sayin .. but yea if everyone is willing to pitch in we can all cook and grub .. but it will not be a 5 course meal .. when i get to drinking i'm not responsible for the out come ...


----------



## badazzbrute

Hey all, I brought my stainless gas grill to the MIMB ride in CCC. I can load it up and bring it along this time as well... I'll bring the grill and gas, now who is feeding me???? LOL


----------



## Josh

walker said:


> when i get to drinking i'm not responsible for the out come ...


Haha I understand completely.. 

I'm going to try to make it to the ride, But starting my new job might keep me from going. I'm sure I will miss out if I don't make it though.


----------



## bigblackbrute

that sounds good about the grub i will definately pitchn. jus let me knw what is needed.


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> i will personally come down there and drag your arse to mudcreek myself .. thats all i'm sayin .. but yea if everyone is willing to pitch in we can all cook and grub .. but it will not be a 5 course meal .. when i get to drinking i'm not responsible for the out come ...


LMAO!!!! Dang, sounds like a plan! I mean heck...dont have to pay for the trip there, and if my bike still aint goin then I at least know theres a big black brute OR a brand new pink can am for me to ride:bigok:


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> LMAO!!!! Dang, sounds like a plan! I mean heck...dont have to pay for the trip there, and if my bike still aint goin then I at least know theres a big black brute OR a brand new pink can am for me to ride:bigok:


 
why you gotta be ruining suprises cracker .. only the crew knew what color . now the whole internet knows... your on my shiz list now... :nutkick:


----------



## bigblackbrute

cats out the bag now


----------



## monsterbrute750

Atleast we shouldn't have any trouble finding him....
Don't think there's too many pink Canned-Hams running around.


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> why you gotta be ruining suprises cracker .. only the crew knew what color . now the whole internet knows... your on my shiz list now... :nutkick:


Nah, cats been outta the bag for a while now lol....you just gotta look at multiple threads to get the whole picture. Its mention'd on 1 thread what kind of bike it is. And somewhere else the color.... lol, sry bud.


----------



## Josh

Yup, i read that it was pink in another thread.. It was even in this "Lets go riding" part of the forum haha


----------



## gpinjason

filthyredneck said:


> Nah, cats been outta the bag for a while now lol....you just gotta look at multiple threads to get the whole picture. Its mention'd on 1 thread what kind of bike it is. And somewhere else the color.... lol, sry bud.


his wife gave type and color on Facebook... just gotta pay attention... LOL


----------



## monsterbrute750

Hey Jason,
Have you seen the 2011 650's yet ? They're rollin' out stock black with green racks and green graphics.....


----------



## walker

well i have a facebook but don't get on it every few days .. didn't know she said what color .. and monsterbrute i will not be on it unless a few things happen ..lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Need to get that thing and get some pics!!


----------



## bigblackbrute

me and one of my buddies r thinking of doin the buddy race and was jus wandering has anybody ever dne it and what all does it consit of to enter. we jus want to do it for thw fun and really dnt expect to place.


----------



## monsterbrute750

bigblackbrute said:


> me and one of my buddies r thinking of doin the buddy race and was jus wandering has anybody ever dne it and what all does it consit of to enter. we jus want to do it for thw fun and really dnt expect to place.


Then you have already lost. Get in it to win it !!! You'll have the biggest cheering section with all the MIMB crew that's gonna be there. Heck , that's gotta be worth something !!!


----------



## badazzbrute

monsterbrute750 said:


> Then you have already lost. Get in it to win it !!! You'll have the biggest cheering section with all the MIMB crew that's gonna be there. Heck , that's gotta be worth something !!!


Yea, let me get schnockered... I'll show you cheering section...LMAO....I'll show you a whole new meaning to the word....LMAO....Rock on BigBlack....:rockn:


----------



## emc

bigblackbrute said:


> me and one of my buddies r thinking of doin the buddy race and was jus wandering has anybody ever dne it and what all does it consit of to enter. we jus want to do it for thw fun and really dnt expect to place.


 YOU MUST HAVE A PINK CAN AM TO ENTER! :lol:


----------



## walker

emc said:


> YOU MUST HAVE A PINK CAN AM TO ENTER! :lol:


 
what you trying to say eric .. it aint goin in the buddy run this year .. to enter buddy run i know you have to wear a helmet but dunno what else


----------



## bigblackbrute

thanks for the support guys and trust me if we enter it we gna giver he!!. gna be WTFO all the way. im have to get the details for sure cause i want to do it. atleaSt i will have a fan section for sure.


----------



## filthyredneck

That does sound like it'd be fun.... but dunno if I wanna go right out and tear my bike up AGAIN...lol, thats sayin if we figure out why its runnin like crap tomorrow and I can afford to fix it. Really would like to see how she'd do in the pits though. I'll definitely cheer for yall if you enter.


----------



## walker

10 more days boys


----------



## bigblackbrute

yep and counting. they jus need to hurry up and smebody needs to do a rain dance over that way. i hear its pretty dry.


----------



## filthyredneck

I've been lucky...its rained on my trip there both of my previous times. Maybe it'll do it again


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> I've been lucky...its rained on my trip there both of my previous times. Maybe it'll do it again


 
why do you think i invite you up to go ride ..


----------



## monsterbrute750

filthyredneck said:


> I've been lucky...its rained on my trip there both of my previous times. Maybe it'll do it again


So you're gonna make it after all ? Still haven't heard anything from meangreen360.


----------



## Made-In-TX

Hey Filthy, what day you headin out? I'm gonna roll out on Thursday morning probably but let me know man and maybe we can run a little convoy up there.


----------



## walker

make sure everyone saves my phone number so i can meet yall and show yall where to park .. i probably won't ride that much on thursday but friday till sunday will be game on


----------



## filthyredneck

monsterbrute750 said:


> So you're gonna make it after all ? Still haven't heard anything from meangreen360.


 Its starting to look good for me....I need an Injector Harness, mine is damaged pretty badly (just the lil wires that connect the injectors to the main harness). I've been talkin to Shawn, he said its not lookin good for him cuz his company picked up some new business and he's puttin in a lot of time.




Made-In-TX said:


> Hey Filthy, what day you headin out? I'm gonna roll out on Thursday morning probably but let me know man and maybe we can run a little convoy up there.


 I want to leave Friday morning, or maybe even Thursday night, but probably gonna be friday....end up like always and get there late friday night


----------



## bigblackbrute

ima be rolling in bout dinner friday if nt before mw and badazz brute gna have a convoy headed that way. im ready to let the black smoke roll on the ol duramax. be west bound and down


----------



## Made-In-TX

filthyredneck said:


> I want to leave Friday morning, or maybe even Thursday night, but probably gonna be friday....end up like always and get there late friday night


LOL. Well I'll tell ya like I tell my 'ol lady so she doesn't make us late... Lay your clothes out the night before, no changing your mind in the morning, and put your make up on in the truck... 

If my buddy here gets back home in time then he's talking about leaving Wednesday night even so we're gonna be there early regardless.


----------



## monsterbrute750

walker said:


> make sure everyone saves my phone number so i can meet yall and show yall where to park .. i probably won't ride that much on thursday but friday till sunday will be game on


10-4 Mr. Walker. Looks like I'm gonna be leaving the travel trailer behind and bringin' the 'ol tent.


----------



## subforeman

ill be rollin in w/ my group thursday around noon


----------



## emc

heard that if it doesn't rain before the ride, then park management is gonna flood the bottoms & have water trucks running thru the park.


----------



## walker

emc said:


> heard that if it doesn't rain before the ride, then park management is gonna flood the bottoms & have water trucks running thru the park.


hope thats true the parking area can be a dusty in a bad way


----------



## badazzbrute

bigblackbrute said:


> ima be rolling in bout dinner friday if nt before mw and badazz brute gna have a convoy headed that way. im ready to let the black smoke roll on the ol duramax. be west bound and down


Bigblack, you bringin a tent to stay in? Let me know, cause I have a small 3 man tent and a big tent... Considering your size, if you need a place to stay, I will bring the big tent, if not, I will just bring the small one... And if anyone else needs a place, let me know and I will bring both... I only have 3 sleeping bags though...


----------



## walker

from the weather report sounds like it will be perfect tent weather


----------



## emc

Yep, i'm bringin my tent.


----------



## coxs2007

If I get my bike repaired in time, I will be up there Friday afternoon. I will be tenting if I come.


----------



## bigblackbrute

badazzbrute said:


> Bigblack, you bringin a tent to stay in? Let me know, cause I have a small 3 man tent and a big tent... Considering your size, if you need a place to stay, I will bring the big tent, if not, I will just bring the small one... And if anyone else needs a place, let me know and I will bring both... I only have 3 sleeping bags though...


badazz im bringin a tent for sure cause if everything goes the way that i gt it planned ima have a passenger wit me bt it ant wrote in stone. i hope she comes gna need smething to keep me warm at night. ima bring my air mattess and plenty of blankets.


----------



## filthyredneck

Tryin to get my hands on that dang Injector Harness... bike's not running 100% right now, but close to it. Just dont wanna chance it considering how far away it is for me. I will be pulling the throttle body off this week and cleaning it up and cleaning the injectors as well as inspecting the boots on the bottom side of the throttle body....one of em has some oil on it from the airbox and I want to double check that it aint got a hole in it. Once everything is cleaned all I'll need is that lil harness and I'm good to go. 
Walker.... let me know what you wanna do about them headlights bro.


----------



## badazzbrute

bigblackbrute said:


> badazz im bringin a tent for sure cause if everything goes the way that i gt it planned ima have a passenger wit me bt it ant wrote in stone. i hope she comes gna need smething to keep me warm at night. ima bring my air mattess and plenty of blankets.


Yea, I done forgot about my air mattress I bought for Colfax last time... I will be bringin that as well... But, I think I am hittin the sleepin bag this time...


----------



## monsterbrute750

Filthy,
What's the story with the harness ? Are you looking for one ?
Let me know, I know a guy in Crosby who has a ton of Brute parts laying around...he might have one.


----------



## filthyredneck

monsterbrute750 said:


> Filthy,
> What's the story with the harness ? Are you looking for one ?
> Let me know, I know a guy in Crosby who has a ton of Brute parts laying around...he might have one.


Yeah man I was lookin for the fuel injection harness. I found one on Ebay this morning... $4.95 + $8 shipping.... I went ahead and bought it. They run over $40 on Babbits and over $50 on Bikebandit so I figured it was a good deal. I contacted the seller and they said it came off of an 09 and was in perfect shape. I want to change my throttle position sensor while I got it apart, havnt priced one yet though....


----------



## bigblackbrute

badazzbrute said:


> Yea, I done forgot about my air mattress I bought for Colfax last time... I will be bringin that as well... But, I think I am hittin the sleepin bag this time...


im thinking bout buyn me on of them big queen size ones that r really thick and comfortable and im also gna bring my regular queen one.


----------



## badazzbrute

bigblackbrute said:


> im thinking bout buyn me on of them big queen size ones that r really thick and comfortable and im also gna bring my regular queen one.


I used to have a regular queen, but somehow (not sure how), it got busted... The one I have now is the one I bought when we went to colfax... Will probably bring that one with me... Gonna take my little sis to colfax with me and Jim this weekend. She's stressed about the divorce, gonna get her mind off of everything.. Jim is going home that night, but we are gonna camp, get ******, and come home Sunday... Also, Saturday happens to be her b-day, so good timing.. Only prob is her wheeler is a 2wd honda 350... She not gonna be able to do much... But I will let her take the brute for a swim, I guess.... LOL


----------



## RedRancher04

ill be there think i finally got everything fixed on mine now... havent decided when we are heading down though.


----------



## filthyredneck

Just anxiously waiting for my new parts to get here for mine so I can see if its fixed.


----------



## coxs2007

It's looking like I am going to be able to make it. Looking forward to meeting everyone.artay:


----------



## filthyredneck

Got to ride mine over the weekend for the first time since I killed it. It did well. Still waiting on a couple new parts to get here though. I'm undecided about this ride, I'm told that there hasnt been any rain out there since the last time I was there.... and man thats a long drive for me to cruize in the dust. If the new parts make it here in time to get em put on then its still goin to be something for me to consider, but if the new stuff aint on it then I think I'm gonna have to pass and just ride local. Just dont wanna make the drive with a half @$$ fix and get out there and have it screw up on me and have to turn around and make the drive back home with a broke brute. Just playin it by ear now.


----------



## badazzbrute

Yea, not 100% here either... Mine wants to break now... I think it is an axle, not broke, but clicking... It also started jerking hard left this weekend. Even in 2wd... I found a loose tie rod, hopeing that takes care of that issue... We will see... My axle doesn't have any play in it, so not broken yet... I may order a new one, and ride this weekend untill it breaks, then change it out... LOL... Who knows...


----------



## filthyredneck

^ CV's are super easy to tear down... might be something like a burr on your cage making it pop. One of my Gorillas did that to me when I had first put my lift on. Didnt break but jeeze I sure thought it was goin to because the racket it made. Just tore it apart, barsol bath, a sanding disk on a die grinder, new grease and boot and she was fixed. Havnt had any more probs since and have even stepped up to the 31s since.


----------



## walker

its thundering !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walker

ignore previuos post .. it is now raining !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

That's what I'm talking about...:haha:
I'll be there rain or shine, dust or mud !!!! I wanna ride !!


----------



## Josh

And now it's back to sun shining.. nooooo


----------



## monsterbrute750

Doesn't matter....
I got a hall pass and I'm using it !!!!


----------



## badazzbrute

Does anyone have a spare front right axle that they would sell me Friday? I broke one this weekend, and not sure if I can get my new one in on time... If so, how much... Please pm me...


----------



## RedRancher04

well looks like i can only make it on friday... would like to ride with yall again. if yall can leave numbers and meet up friday that would be cool! looking forward to meeting more of yall


----------



## Col_Sanders

Very slim chance I'll make it. The old lady still cant find a job and the cash reserves are about gone.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Few more days fellas......Is there a certain place everyone is camping at ? Some kind of general location in the park you're shooting for ? Depending on how crowded it is and how hard it might be to find each other, we all know what each others bikes look like so if we can't find each other in camp, let's keep an eye out for each other so we can ride together.


----------



## badazzbrute

Ok, gonna have my new axle in Thursday evening... Can someone lend me a hand Friday when I get there with changing it out? It would be very much appreciated... Thanks, will see everyone Friday morning... I will be there in a silver Titan...


----------



## Eight

Y'all better take a lot of good pics. I ain't making it this year and wanna see what all went down.lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

badazzbrute said:


> Ok, gonna have my new axle in Thursday evening... Can someone lend me a hand Friday when I get there with changing it out? It would be very much appreciated... Thanks, will see everyone Friday morning... I will be there in a silver Titan...


A fellow Titan owner..I own a silver Titan also, but we'll be in my buddies white Dodge. Make sure you bring everything you need to change that axle, and we'll keep an eye out for ya to help. We should be there around 11 or so and my buddy has a little experience with changing axles..if ya know what I mean.....


----------



## filthyredneck

monsterbrute750 said:


> Few more days fellas......Is there a certain place everyone is camping at ? Some kind of general location in the park you're shooting for ? Depending on how crowded it is and how hard it might be to find each other, we all know what each others bikes look like so if we can't find each other in camp, let's keep an eye out for each other so we can ride together.


Cash is gonna be my only obstacle to overcome now....and wont really know till payday:34: ....BUT, if I do make it, I can be found where ever Walker & N20torious end up parking.... and the 3 of our bikes parked together will be unmistakeable...


----------



## meangreen360

Everone who is going SUCKS!lol jk. Get some vids and pics fellas.


----------



## badazzbrute

monsterbrute750 said:


> A fellow Titan owner..I own a silver Titan also, but we'll be in my buddies white Dodge. Make sure you bring everything you need to change that axle, and we'll keep an eye out for ya to help. We should be there around 11 or so and my buddy has a little experience with changing axles..if ya know what I mean.....


To be completely honest with you, I have never had to dig into the axles yet... So, I don't know exactly what I will need... I have tools, but not a whole lot of metric stuff... But, I do have crescent wrenches...LOL... I have a complete socket set, metric and sae, so, I should be covered... Guess what I am saying is that I may not have what everyone "prefers" for changing an axle... LOL... I definitely appreciate the help though...


----------



## rowdy-outty

Man this sucks, Both my bikes are down and still waiting on parts. If they come in friday i will be there sat or sun.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Have fun guys!


----------



## Eight

Yep, hope y'all have a blast.


----------



## filthyredneck

badazzbrute said:


> To be completely honest with you, I have never had to dig into the axles yet... So, I don't know exactly what I will need... I have tools, but not a whole lot of metric stuff... But, I do have crescent wrenches...LOL... I have a complete socket set, metric and sae, so, I should be covered... Guess what I am saying is that I may not have what everyone "prefers" for changing an axle... LOL... I definitely appreciate the help though...


Just need socket for lug nuts, big metric socket for axle nut (thinkin its like a 28 or 30mm), and wrench/socket to fit a-arm bolts. Axle is pretty easy to change, just kind of a pain.


----------



## Made-In-TX

You're also gonna need a cheater pipe (preferably something in the 5ft + range) to break the axle nut loose.


----------



## walker

Made-In-TX said:


> You're also gonna need a cheater pipe (preferably something in the 5ft + range) to break the axle nut loose.


ha i beg to differ its called an battery powered impact....... bad azz i have all the tools that you will need to change out axle


----------



## Made-In-TX

walker said:


> ha i beg to differ its called an battery powered impact....... bad azz i have all the tools that you will need to change out axle


LOL, yea that would definitely make for an easier time! My 220 pound self had a heck of a time gettin mine broke loose even with the cheater pipe. That thing was ON there!


----------



## keith

i wanna go. id have to leave now to get there by friday night. i hate new jersey


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> ha i beg to differ its called an battery powered impact....... bad azz i have all the tools that you will need to change out axle


Yes sir...that was exactly what I was thinkin about, which is why I didnt mention a cheater pipe. I wont even bother tryin to wrestle them stinkin axle nuts, easier to let the impact do the work.



Made-In-TX said:


> LOL, yea that would definitely make for an easier time! My 220 pound self had a heck of a time gettin mine broke loose even with the cheater pipe. That thing was ON there!


:haha: Your 220 pound self had a heck of a time compressin them springs to put that pipe lift on there too! I got the lil azz bustin tool out the other day and did a 1" on my front shocks....laughed to myself as soon as I stuck it in the vice.


----------



## badazzbrute

walker said:


> ha i beg to differ its called an battery powered impact....... bad azz i have all the tools that you will need to change out axle


Cool man, thanks... WOuld have had a hard time wrestling up a cheater pipe this late in the evening... I will see you in the morning...


----------



## filthyredneck

To use Walker's words: "I survived Dust Stock...2010"
Well it was a last minute decision to go to Mud Stock instead of Crosby..... Got there late friday night, think it was around 11-12pm. MAN IT WAS DUSTY! Couldnt see but about 20-30 feet out infront of my dodge with my 55w 8k HIDs. Even worst on the brute! I had fun hangin with my homies & gettin away from the house, but over-all just a bad FIRST experience for Mud Creek. Did find a little mud though, and got to see plenty of carnage, luckily none of it was mine.... all I had to do was change a rear engine seal and all was good. Walker, badazz, N20torious, Mark, Tim ....and everybody else that we seen out there, just lettin yall know we had fun and cant wait to meet up for the next ride. Just HAS to be a MUD ride next time lol.... think I'm gonna stay away from "Dry" Creek from now on and just play at River Run.


----------



## walker

yea i'm still digging dirt out of my eyes.. there really wasnt anything worth taken video's of beside gina and filthy following me threw the buddy run pit ... those 28's impressed me and her too of course


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah I do like ole' pinky... I think you did good on that bike. And I'm definitely thinkin the 28s are the way to go, especially after all those belts we seen get blown out of snorkels from the big hams out there.


----------



## walker

and rides like a cadilac too..lol


----------



## meangreen360

Sure am glad you guys had a sucky ride!lol jk So I really didnt miss anything? Time for a crosby ride now!


----------



## walker

mean green you didnt miss much .. besides on friday broke a bolt that goes into a hiem joint in my steering .. and a buuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnch of dust


----------



## rowdy-outty

to bad the ride wasnt what you were hoping for


----------



## Eight

Ha, I saw some trucks going down the interstate. Looked like they had a 2 inch layer of dust on their trucks and no mud on their bikes.


----------



## 03dsglightning

Well be at river run in november, with MY brute so walker doesnt try to run over me on the recon  hopefully some time us east tx boys can come up and see Justin mark etc I Crosby.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I was looking at some pics a buddy was posting and it didnt look like there was much mud. Most of the bikes he posted looked pretty dusty. Hopefully it rains a lot next month and River Run is good and muddy.


----------



## 03dsglightning

River run is always wet.... Grumpy said they dug some
More around the springs to keep water in always


----------



## walker

03dsglightning said:


> Well be at river run in november, with MY brute so walker doesnt try to run over me on the recon  hopefully some time us east tx boys can come up and see Justin mark etc I Crosby.


 
sorry about that my brute was horny:saevilw:


----------



## filthyredneck

03dsglightning said:


> Well be at river run in november, with MY brute so walker doesnt try to run over me on the recon  hopefully some time us east tx boys can come up and see Justin mark etc I Crosby.


Lmao! That was some funny azz shiz-nit! And yeah....that Crosby ride sounds good. Right in MY backyard for a change lol


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Lmao! That was some funny azz shiz-nit! And yeah....that Crosby ride sounds good. Right in MY backyard for a change lol


me and gina talked about that when we were unloading .. next time i'm off we maybe heading south bound


----------



## filthyredneck

^That'd be awesome bro... just let me know when yall are headed out. Either you can bring tha trailer and stay the weekend out there or yall can stay at our place... up to you.


----------



## Made-In-TX

I definitely had a good time hangin out with you guys, just wish we could have actually gotten to hook up and ride together but there's next time I guess. LOL. 

I'm with you Filthy... WAY TOO MUCH DUST!!! It wasn't too bad when we got out on the back trails and were able to find a little mud and play in the creek but the highline and sand pit were worthless after friday mornin... Way too many people and way too much dust. 

All in all we had a good weekend. Didn't break anything and nobody in our group got hurt but I do send prayers out to the friends and family of Chad Gray, the young man that was killed out there friday night. It was not a pretty sight by any means and I really hope that people can learn from the tragedy and slow down when they've been drinking out on the trail.


----------



## badazzbrute

It was good to meet everyone and I had a blast hangin out with everyone I met this weekend, but I don't think I will be going back to dust creek.. My sinus's are still all messed up, and still diggin sand out of every inch of my body... It sucked... The only "half way decent" riding was back in the woods... Of course, I swamped my brute Friday night, but we had it back on the trails and in the dust Saturday morning... Good bunch of guys... It was definately a pleasure and we are definately going to have to ride together again...


----------



## Made-In-TX

badazzbrute said:


> It was good to meet everyone and I had a blast hangin out with everyone I met this weekend, but I don't think I will be going back to dust creek.. My sinus's are still all messed up, and still diggin sand out of every inch of my body... It sucked... The only "half way decent" riding was back in the woods... Of course, I swamped my brute Friday night, but we had it back on the trails and in the dust Saturday morning... Good bunch of guys... It was definately a pleasure and we are definately going to have to ride together again...


That's right brother! Semper!


----------



## monsterbrute750

Yes it was dusty..but had a good time. The back trails were good and tacky by 1 AM Saturday night. Thanks Walker for pointing them out to me. It was nice meeting you.


----------



## kd5hqf

I didn't get to make it, but I can do without all the dust! Reminds me of Tree. And Our Prayers to the Family of rider who lost his life! He was only 26 years old!


----------



## Made-In-TX

kd5hqf said:


> I didn't get to make it, but I can do without all the dust! Reminds me of Tree. And Our Prayers to the Family of rider who lost his life! He was only 26 years old!


Only 26 and had 3 year old twin girls and a wife...


----------



## monsterbrute750

Wow, that's sad. I got there Friday around 1 PM, and this is the first I've heard about it. What happened ?


----------



## emc

I had a blastjust gettin away from tha house. Good meeting all you guys.


----------



## emc

Col_Sanders said:


> I was looking at some pics a buddy was posting and it didnt look like there was much mud. Most of the bikes he posted looked pretty dusty. Hopefully it rains a lot next month and River Run is good and muddy.


I FOUND A LITTLE MUD.


----------



## Made-In-TX

EMC, yea I'd say you found a little mud LOL. Where was that hole at?


----------



## monsterbrute750

I think that was the one back behind the sandpit area. In the trail that runs behind it.


----------



## monsterbrute750

This is what most people looked like......


----------



## monsterbrute750

One of my buddy in his 2010 Teryx.....


----------



## emc

made-in-tx said:


> emc, yea i'd say you found a little mud lol. Where was that hole at?


 that was the over pass for the wighway you come in on, & yes it was over behind the sandpit.


----------



## walker

eric it was good talking with you .. maybe next time we can ride together ...


----------



## Made-In-TX

emc said:


> that was the over pass for the wighway you come in on, & yes it was over behind the sandpit.


Man I wish we would have gone down that trail! LOL. After Friday we mostly avoided the drunken crown of crazies at the sandpit and on the highline though...


----------



## emc

walker said:


> eric it was good talking with you .. Maybe next time we can ride together ...


 aight walker, lookin forward to it.


----------

